# Zombie Apocalypse Tips and Tools



## Puckett

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_apocalypse
http://www.zombiehub.com/zombie_weapons.html

Whether the zombie apocalypse is caused buy man or another way(most likely by our own means) how will you prepare for it? What will you do and what are your plans? What will be your weapon of choice? Give stories and tips that you think will help, post new links if you find good ones. Just any thoughts on the world coming to an end and how you will live in a post apocalyptic world.

Also if you know any good zombie flicks post them.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks

id prepare for a zombie apocalypse by stocking up on plenty of ammo and being with a few trusted friends that i know could survive. my weapon of choice would be a sawed off shotgun if i was on the road and needed something light to carry. Otherwise id hold off my days in a hardware store or possibly a walmart and carry a MG42 because its heavy and i know i wouldnt be going anywhere with it so it wouldnt be a stuggle. thats just what i will do when zombies take over lol


----------



## godsahn

DIE YOU ZOMBIE BASTARDS!

http://web.me.com/dieyouzombiebastards/DYZB/trailer.html
http://web.me.com/dieyouzombiebastards/DYZB/welcome.html


----------



## Nile

Storm Smokes Rocks said:


> Otherwise id hold off my days in a hardware store or possibly a walmart and carry a MG42 because its heavy and i know i wouldnt be going anywhere with it so it wouldnt be a stuggle. thats just what i will do when zombies take over lol


Walmart is already full of the braindead, I wouldnt doubt if it would be easily filled by the undead.


----------



## Gudj

You should combine this with one of the hundred other zombie threads, or have an admin do it.


----------



## Puckett

Gudj said:


> You should combine this with one of the hundred other zombie threads, or have an admin do it.


 
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/what-weapons-would-you-choose-for-the-zombie-apocalypse.3538/
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/5...zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.4270/

These are the only 2 threads i could find relating to the topic of conversation. All the others were videos, stories, or news related. After the last Zombie thread that was made and put in the wastebin i made this one with a more outlined topic of conversation. And its more along the lines of 6 threads not 100.


----------



## trash diver

I would take my ak,ammo,my dog Snoopy,all the booze and drugs i could find,and if available my bosses wife(who has the legs of a goddess). and my computer so i can see whats happening on STP.


----------



## Ramen Tamer

I think my plan for survival would just be to grab a couple of friends with wilderness survival know-how and head to one of those uninhabited islands of Alaska. There's plenty of edible plants to be foraged and critters to hunt. Also, zombies can't swim and if we stockpile some guns and ammo, we can shoot any non-zombified folks that happen upon us.

So, I guess, abandonment of civilization would be my ideal plan in this sort of circumstance.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Dead Next Door is a good zombie movie....I think Fido is my favorite.


----------



## trash diver

why is it only possible to kill a zombie with a bullet or blow to the head?would'nt severing the spinal cord acheive the same result?


----------



## DaisyDoom

trash diver said:


> why is it only possible to kill a zombie with a bullet or blow to the head?would'nt severing the spinal cord acheive the same result?



as long as you fuck up the brain somehow, they will die...i dont think it matters how you go about it


----------



## Ramen Tamer

Why even bother killing it, when it's easier to take out it's knee cap with a crowbar and run away. It can't really just get back up and chase you if you shatter the knee. It'll be doomed to a 'life' of crawling about on its belly.


----------



## DaisyDoom

You've obviously never seen Evil Dead lol. How would that be easier anyway? I think that would depend on the exact situation you are in. If you're within arms length...maybe... but if you have some distance and a shotgun...not at all.


----------



## trash diver

Strangely enough, the fear of zombies has been around a long time. I remember reading somewhere that there have been neolithic burial sites found where the bodies were bound hand and foot.Possibly because of a fear of reanimation.


----------



## EphemeralStick

some sort of bladed polearm for me personally. id say take a 5 ft. weld a bow saw to one end and im pretty sure i'll be good to go. of course i'll keep a small firearm on me for just in case situations.


----------



## Puckett

trash diver said:


> Strangely enough, the fear of zombies has been around a long time. I remember reading somewhere that there have been neolithic burial sites found where the bodies were bound hand and foot.Possibly because of a fear of reanimation.










trash diver said:


> why is it only possible to kill a zombie with a bullet or blow to the head?would'nt severing the spinal cord acheive the same result?



sometimes one shot to the head wont kill a zombie, you have to get its head super fucked up or detach the brain stem.


----------



## DaisyDoom

I think survival method depends on way too much. That's why I have a very general survival plan that has been made up based on whatever could possibly happen (zombies, natural disaster, other attack), where I might be at a time where something might happen and the best places to get to depending on what happens. I think the best solution for most disaster is to find a sail boat.

Even though you didn't ask this I'm gonna talk about it anyway....I don't think the movie type of zombie apocalypse will happen but I do think the chances of some freak disease outbreak...like an extreme form of rabies...which would cause zombie-like symptoms (extreme violence and psychosis) is very possible.


----------



## trash diver

Lady Puckett,you are truly wise.


----------



## Ramen Tamer

DaisyDoom said:


> You've obviously never seen Evil Dead lol. How would that be easier anyway? I think that would depend on the exact situation you are in. If you're within arms length...maybe... but if you have some distance and a shotgun...not at all.



I'm not sure that the Deadites count as zombies, really. That's more of a possession by a malicious spirit.

But, I suppose if they were the running type of zombies, like in 28 Days Later, I'd prefer a gun. But if they're the shambling sort, like in most movies, I'd rather use my ammo on the living, who can be much scarier.

Shambling zombies are only a threat in large packs, though. As long as you avoid getting surrounded, you'd be sound as a bell, armed with only a crowbar. Besides, crowbars never run out of ammo and they won't give away your position with a bang, like a gun would. Really, though, If you find yourself swarmed by a large pack of zombies, there wouldn't be much you could do to survive regardless of what weapon you've got.


----------



## Ramen Tamer

DaisyDoom said:


> I think survival method depends on way too much. That's why I have a very general survival plan that has been made up based on whatever could possibly happen (zombies, natural disaster, other attack), where I might be at a time where something might happen and the best places to get to depending on what happens. I think the best solution for most disaster is to find a sail boat.



Sailboats aren't a bad place to start. But you'd still need to find a source of fresh water, quickly. The ocean will keep you safe from most disasters, except malnutrition, dehydration and tsunamis.



DaisyDoom said:


> Even though you didn't ask this I'm gonna talk about it anyway....I don't think the movie type of zombie apocalypse will happen but I do think the chances of some freak disease outbreak...like an extreme form of rabies...which would cause zombie-like symptoms (extreme violence and psychosis) is very possible.



I don't think the movie type of zombie apocalypse could happen, either. But, it is a fun critical thinking exercise, yeah?


----------



## trash diver

DaisyDoom said:


> I think survival method depends on way too much. That's why I have a very general survival plan that has been made up based on whatever could possibly happen (zombies, natural disaster, other attack), where I might be at a time where something might happen and the best places to get to depending on what happens. I think the best solution for most disaster is to find a sail boat.
> 
> Even though you didn't ask this I'm gonna talk about it anyway....I don't think the movie type of zombie apocalypse will happen but I do think the chances of some freak disease outbreak...like an extreme form of rabies...which would cause zombie-like symptoms (extreme violence and psychosis) is very possible.


There are certain types of parasite that invade the brain.but i have only heard of them in non-human speices. Also,during secret military experiments,it was found that watching repeats of the show '' Hee Haw'' can cause these same symptoms.


----------



## Puckett

if there is some sort of zombie outbreak happens i plan to have a few light weight guns with plenty of ammo, a machete, a few knives, and stuff to make traps. im not going to walmart because i think everyone and their mothers will go there in a panic. Having friends with you can be a big help and a big down fall. It would suck if your friend went crazy and you had to kill him. the Alaska idea is a good one because most zombie theories think they cant survive cold weather. A well trained dog would be able to help. It all depends on where you are and how bad the outbreak is. in my opinion if your in a major city when it happens your screwed.


----------



## trash diver

A zombie trap would probabaly be very effective, it would'nt even have to be camoflaged.


----------



## Ramen Tamer

A trap? Hadn't really though about that.
Pit traps would be effective. You wouldn't even need to kill them. Just let them keep on rotting down there. The problem there is the amount of time required to dig a proper trench.

Snares would work, but they'd only grab one zombie at a time.

How about Zombie Paper? That works brilliantly.


----------



## Puckett

Ramen Tamer said:


> A trap? Hadn't really though about that.
> Pit traps would be effective. You wouldn't even need to kill them. Just let them keep on rotting down there. The problem there is the amount of time required to dig a proper trench.
> 
> Snares would work, but they'd only grab one zombie at a time.
> 
> How about Zombie Paper? That works brilliantly.



i was thinking more along the lines of making traps around a place i would be in for a while. only thing i can see going wrong with this is getting caught in one myself if i had too many. or one of my drunk friends getting trapped.


----------



## katbastard

http://www.zombiesurvivalwiki.com/


----------



## godsahn

bazooka's would be pretty awesome to utilize....grenades too. It's the fast running zombies that freak me out. Having Charles Bronson or Chuck Noriss on your side couldn't hurt either.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Ramen Tamer said:


> Sailboats aren't a bad place to start. But you'd still need to find a source of fresh water, quickly. The ocean will keep you safe from most disasters, except malnutrition, dehydration and tsunamis.
> 
> Yeah you would def need to be prepared but it would get you away from danger so you could make a better plan with more specific circumstances. But then you might have to worry about zombie dolphins or sharks.. A boat can save your life in a Tsunami though...I mean if you are already far away from the coast when it happens, you should be ok.
> 
> I don't think the movie type of zombie apocalypse could happen, either. But, it is a fun critical thinking exercise, yeah?



Oh yes, wasn't trying to ruin the fun or anything lol. I've seriously been paranoid over some freak outbreak. Especially because of all the shit about GMOs lately. All the unnatural food people eat could cause a lot of unnatural problems.


----------



## DaisyDoom

Oops...the format of that got all messed up...the other half of my reply is in the middle of the quote.


----------



## Puckett

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/glow-in-the-dark-aids-cats.10528/#post-81671

its shit like this that will lead to the end of all man, and the start of zombies.


----------



## finn

A lot depends on where you are and if they are fast or slow. I'd use traps a lot, as in for the slow ones I would make a noose with strong tripwire and tie one end to something like a telephone pole, maybe 5 or 6 and if there's a crowd I could go and lasso it over the neck of the first ones in the group out of grabbing distance, and then go to the next pole and so on until I could deal with them single handedly and then come back to the lassoed zombies if they haven't managed to saw their own neck off. For the fast ones I would have a trap which would require you to throw a lever so you can time it to catch them, maybe with a diagram spraypainted on the ground/walls, so it's obvious how it works under stress. In an urban situation, it would be fun to have a zipline, so you could get a big crowd to follow you up a building and see what happens when you zipline off the roof to another one. Zombie lemmings.

Either way, I would like a sword, it may not be able to kill them all that well, but I can cut tendons and zombies are a lot less formidable if they can't grab you. The maul/axe is for finishing the crawlers off. Guns are more protection against crazy people.


----------



## Nile

I'd end up making a giant slingshot out of telephone poles to launch concrete blocks at hordes


----------



## jake4569

zombies are one of my worst fears, not to sound like a bitch. Honestly though id take a shortcut and just make a abstract painting of my brains all over my ceiling, go michelangelo on that bitch..


----------



## trash diver

What about foo gas. not joking here.In vietnam they used to rig 55 gallon barrels of napalm with a small explosive charge.Very useful against large scale assaults on a static perimeter.


----------



## happyearthhomes

I'd cut my hand off and mount a chainsaw on my wrist using a belt and two zip ties


----------



## happyearthhomes

and if i dont die from blood loss i'll post up on one of the many lakes on the canadian border


----------



## Puckett

happyearthhomes said:


> I'd cut my hand off and mount a chainsaw on my wrist using a belt and two zip ties


you would have one buff arm after a while. lol


----------



## Puckett




----------



## Shulseee

My game plan would be to hop a train to florida if possible, because decay works hella fast in humid swamp areas. Then I'd go into the nearest wal mart, or other big superstore that carried rifles and ammo with all my travel road dogs. We'd walk in and take the store hostage, lock it down right away. If anyone in the store wanted to leave, i'd send 'em packing to deal with the infection however they saw fit. We'd set up patrols, and some form of schedule to make sure everyone knew what their job was. Search everyone to make sure there aren't any infected inside, then post up on the roof in shifts to thin out any undead floods that came our way. Best case scenario: we kill the undead, and let Florida's harsh environment speed along their decay. Worst case: We'd still have a fair chance at survival for at least a year.


----------



## sideshowbxb

i would probably die during a zombie apocalypse, cause ill i would have is a bow and arrow set, a fishing rod, and a guitar, maybe i could sing them a lullaby and theyll fall asleep . . . just a thought, hmm . . . you know consider the subject at hand i think its time i rethought my gear . . .


----------



## sideshowbxb

only problem with florida is you would have to watch for the zombie gators, plus mosquitoes, shit . . .


----------



## Puckett

Shulseee said:


> My game plan would be to hop a train to florida if possible, because decay works hella fast in humid swamp areas. Then I'd go into the nearest wal mart, or other big superstore that carried rifles and ammo with all my travel road dogs. We'd walk in and take the store hostage, lock it down right away. If anyone in the store wanted to leave, i'd send 'em packing to deal with the infection however they saw fit. We'd set up patrols, and some form of schedule to make sure everyone knew what their job was. Search everyone to make sure there aren't any infected inside, then post up on the roof in shifts to thin out any undead floods that came our way. Best case scenario: we kill the undead, and let Florida's harsh environment speed along their decay. Worst case: We'd still have a fair chance at survival for at least a year.



i dont think the zombies would decay faster in fl. i mean they might like it there. zombies are dead and decaying anyway. although we dont know for sure but they might survive better in fl.


----------



## Dmac

burn them. a molitov cocktail, or a garden sprayer and a zippo. plus a shotgun with double ott buckshot. fuck the machete and go for an ax. or just run them down with a truck like in zombiland. remember, always look in the back seat, wear your seatbelt and cardio, cardio, cardio.


----------



## Shulseee

Puckett said:


> i dont think the zombies would decay faster in fl. i mean they might like it there. zombies are dead and decaying anyway. although we dont know for sure but they might survive better in fl.



True. I was just going off of those biography shows about serial killers. I saw one where bodies would get dumped and the bacteria would have them fully skeletonized within a week. But zombies would obviously not fall into the same category as the regular dead. So with that in mind, Florida is definitely not the best option. Hmm...maybe somewhere cold? Zombies don't have blood pumping through them, or any way of keeping their body temperature up. So they'd probably freeze pretty fast. Or at least move even slower than usual.


----------



## Puckett

yeah i was thinking cold because in alot of zombie flicks whatever it is that caused the zombies cant survive the cold. Alaska here i come.


----------



## wartomods

I think the only real way to survive would be to sneak around with a melee weapon for months, into the wilderness and dead cities, and wait till the zombies eat themselves out. Gun fire would only attract zombies, and trust me ammo would run out faster than crack on pay day.


----------

